# Eures-Ansa: i delitti in famiglia uccidono più della mafia...!



## Malakai (9 Agosto 2010)

*Eures-Ansa: i delitti in famiglia uccidono più della mafia...!*

http://solleviamoci.wordpress.com/2...delitti-in-famiglia-uccidono-piu-della-mafia/

Qualcuno di voi ha ancora dubbi sul fatto che l'istituzione della famiglia monogamica patriarcale è bella che fallita perchè altro non è che una gabbia in cui gli uomini tengono le donne sotto una sorta di gabbia per fare in modo che procreino solo con il marito?

Sicuramente io sono sempre visto come un'uomo ostile nei confronti dell'unione monogamica ma a parte dati certi come questo i restanti matrimoni fanno arrichire gli avvocati matrimonialisti quindi sempre violenza coniugale è... 

Meditate gente... :up:


----------



## Malakai (10 Agosto 2010)

Xke nessuno commenta? la verita inoppugnabile fa male x caso? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Prima di fare della accuse (stupide) ... non ti sei chiesto se per caso hai postato un artilo del genere nella sezione/forum sbagliato, no?


----------



## Amarax (10 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> http://solleviamoci.wordpress.com/2...delitti-in-famiglia-uccidono-piu-della-mafia/
> 
> Qualcuno di voi ha ancora dubbi sul fatto che l'istituzione della famiglia monogamica patriarcale è bella che fallita perchè altro non è che una gabbia in cui gli uomini tengono le donne sotto una sorta di gabbia per fare in modo che procreino solo con il marito?
> 
> ...



Io sono pignola. C'è un errore nel tuo testo :singleeye:


----------



## Amarax (10 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> Xke nessuno commenta? la verita inoppugnabile fa male x caso? :mrgreen:




qui 2 :singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Malakai (10 Agosto 2010)

Si parla di famiglia in quell'articolo percui ogni sezione è buona... :up:


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> Si parla di famiglia in quell'articolo percui ogni sezione è buona... :up:



Niente affatto, questo e' il Confessionale ed il tuo articolo non ha nulla di confessionale ... l'articolo e' una denuncia di una situazione grave  il posto indicato (a mio parere) e' questo:


*Disquisizioni culturali  *


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=6




.​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2010)

spostato


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> Xke nessuno commenta? la verita inoppugnabile fa male x caso? :mrgreen:


Che c'è da ridere o da commentare?
Non è cambiato mica nulla sai?
E' stato così da sempre.
Tu che proponi?


----------



## Malakai (10 Agosto 2010)

Io propongo di cominciare a far capire sin da piccoli ai bambini che l'amore è la cosa che tutto promette e nulla mantiene...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2010)

Ma l'amore e' un sentimento, provato dagli individui, come fa a promettere?

Se una persona si aspetta che l'amore gli risolva la vita sta' bello fresco... ma il problema e' la sua visione dell'amore, non l'amore in se.

I bambini non possono crescere disillusi come gli adulti, sarebbe fargli un grande torto


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma l'amore e' un sentimento, provato dagli individui, come fa a promettere?
> 
> Se una persona si aspetta che l'amore gli risolva la vita sta' bello fresco... ma il problema e' la sua visione dell'amore, non l'amore in se.
> 
> *I bambini non possono crescere disillusi come gli adulti, sarebbe fargli un grande torto*


:up:


----------



## Minerva (10 Agosto 2010)

proprio perché il mondo si rivela poi in questo modo che l'infanzia va assolutamente tutelata, protetta e , possibilmente protratta


----------



## Malakai (10 Agosto 2010)

POTETE PENSARE CIò CHE VOLETE TANTO GLI UMANI SARANNO SEMPRE POLIGAMI E UN BAMBINO ILLUSO VIVRA SEMPRE MALE XKE DEVE CAPIRE COME VA IL MONDO E NON COME VA IL MONDO DELLE FAVOLE...SE PER VOI è BELLA LA FAMIGLIA UNA VOLTA CHE SARETE STATI TRADITI FATEVENE UNA NUOVA FINO ALL'ULTIMO DEI VOSTRI GIORNI...PER QUANTO MI RIGUARDA UNA DONNA CHE STA INSIEME A ME DEVE ACCETTARE QUESTE 3 CONDIZIONI DAL QUALE IO NON AMMETTERO MAI OBBIEZIONI:



LA 1° è CHE IO POSSO CONVIVERE CON LEI IN UNA SITUAZIONE DI COPPIA APERTA SENZA MAI SPOSARSI
LA 2° è CHE OGNUNO DI NOI DUE DOVREBBE MANTENERSI DA SOLO E NON METTERE INSIEME I SOLDI PER FORMARE UNA CASSA COMUNE,XKE SE IO GUADAGNO 2000 E TU 500 € E TU SPENDI E SPANDI USANDO I SOLDI MIEI NON TI PUOI PERMETTERE DI USARE SOLDI SUDATI DA UN'ALTRO...PERCHè UNA DONNA HA DEI BISOGNI DIVERSI DAGLI UOMINI E QUINDI è GIUSTO CHE OGNUNO DEI DUE USI I SOLDI SUOI METTENDO LE COSE IN CHIARO DA SUBITO VISTO CHE NON ESISTONO SOLO LE SPESE FISSE PER LA CASA O LA MACCHINA,MA ALTRE SPESE....
LA 3° E PIù IMPORTANTE IO NON VOGLIO AVERE DEI BAMBINI E STARMI A PREOCCUPARE DI DOVER RENDERE CONTO PURE A LORO E POI IN FUTURO AI LORO FIGLI....

NESSUNA DONNA ACCETTEREBBE MAI QUESTE CONDIZIONI XKE PER UNA DONNA LA FAMIGLIA è SACRA TANTO LA LEGGE TUTELA SOLO A LORO SE SI PARLA DI MATRIMONIO E POI DI DIVORZIO NEL CASO VADA MALE... :sonar:


----------



## Abigail (10 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> *POTETE PENSARE CIò CHE VOLETE *TANTO GLI UMANI SARANNO SEMPRE POLIGAMI E UN BAMBINO ILLUSO VIVRA SEMPRE MALE XKE DEVE CAPIRE COME VA IL MONDO E NON COME VA IL MONDO DELLE FAVOLE...SE PER VOI è BELLA LA FAMIGLIA UNA VOLTA CHE SARETE STATI TRADITI FATEVENE UNA NUOVA FINO ALL'ULTIMO DEI VOSTRI GIORNI...PER QUANTO MI RIGUARDA UNA DONNA CHE STA INSIEME A ME DEVE ACCETTARE QUESTE 3 CONDIZIONI DAL QUALE IO NON AMMETTERO MAI OBBIEZIONI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chissà che fila di donne davanti alla porta avrai!:carneval:

per il grassetto: sei democratico e generoso


----------



## tinkerbell (10 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> POTETE PENSARE CIò CHE VOLETE TANTO GLI UMANI SARANNO SEMPRE POLIGAMI E UN BAMBINO ILLUSO VIVRA SEMPRE MALE XKE DEVE CAPIRE COME VA IL MONDO E NON COME VA IL MONDO DELLE FAVOLE...SE PER VOI è BELLA LA FAMIGLIA UNA VOLTA CHE SARETE STATI TRADITI FATEVENE UNA NUOVA FINO ALL'ULTIMO DEI VOSTRI GIORNI...PER QUANTO MI RIGUARDA UNA DONNA CHE STA INSIEME A ME DEVE ACCETTARE QUESTE 3 CONDIZIONI DAL QUALE IO NON AMMETTERO MAI OBBIEZIONI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ne conosco una valanga di donen che non vedono l'ora di:
1. entrare ed uscire senza sentirsi il fiato sul collo in una coppia aperta;
2. non vedono l'ora di poter spendere e spandere ciò che loro si sudano senza che il proprio compagnole dita: ancora scarpe? ancora la tinta? ancora 'sta mania dei massaggi?
3. che non voglion figli perchè in epoca di mordi e fuggi pensano non ci sia spazio per altro

Non è ironia, ne conosco molte...


----------



## aristocat (10 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> [...]UNA DONNA CHE STA INSIEME A ME DEVE ACCETTARE QUESTE 3 CONDIZIONI DAL QUALE IO NON AMMETTERO MAI OBBIEZIONI:
> LA 1° è CHE IO POSSO CONVIVERE CON LEI IN UNA SITUAZIONE DI COPPIA APERTA SENZA MAI SPOSARSI
> LA 2° è CHE OGNUNO DI NOI DUE DOVREBBE MANTENERSI DA SOLO E NON METTERE INSIEME I SOLDI PER FORMARE UNA CASSA COMUNE,XKE SE IO GUADAGNO 2000 E TU 500 € E TU SPENDI E SPANDI USANDO I SOLDI MIEI NON TI PUOI PERMETTERE DI USARE SOLDI SUDATI DA UN'ALTRO...[...]
> LA 3° E PIù IMPORTANTE IO NON VOGLIO AVERE DEI BAMBINI E STARMI A PREOCCUPARE DI DOVER RENDERE CONTO PURE A LORO E POI IN FUTURO AI LORO FIGLI....
> *NESSUNA DONNA ACCETTEREBBE MAI QUESTE CONDIZIONI XKE PER UNA DONNA LA FAMIGLIA è SACRA TANTO LA LEGGE TUTELA SOLO A LORO SE SI PARLA DI MATRIMONIO E POI DI DIVORZIO NEL CASO VADA MALE... :sonar:*


Mi sa che generalizzi . Anche per tanti uomini la famiglia è sacra.
Poi non è detto che tu non possa trovare una compagna che la pensi come te. O che un domani tu non possa cambiare idea :blank:


----------



## Malakai (11 Agosto 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> O che un domani tu non possa cambiare idea :blank:


 
Su quei 3 punti non cambiero idea di sicuro... :incazzato:


----------



## Malakai (11 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> chissà che fila di donne davanti alla porta avrai!:carneval:


Fila o meno di donne,per me l'unica canzone che rappresenta l'italia è questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3gphOLxhiI

no l'inno di Mameli... :up:


----------



## Abigail (11 Agosto 2010)

Malakai ha detto:


> Fila o meno di donne,per me l'unica canzone che rappresenta l'italia è questa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3gphOLxhiI
> 
> no l'inno di Mameli... :up:


Lui mi piace molto.
Per l'inno io non la penso cos' ma so che va  molto ultimamente  sputarci sopra.


----------

